# Strauss-Kahn drohen 70 Jahre Haft!



## Franky70 (7 Juni 2011)

> Es ist der Beginn eines langwierigen Verfahrens, an dessen Ende Strauss-Kahn eine Haftstrafe von mehr als 70 Jahren drohen könnte. Ihm werden versuchte Vergewaltigung, sexueller Missbrauch und Nötigung vorgeworfen. Strauss-Kahn soll am Samstag in seinem Hotelzimmer ein Zimmermädchen überfallen haben. Nach ihrer Schilderung wollte er sie zum Oralsex zwingen, sie habe aber leicht verletzt fliehen können.


Vergewaltigungs-Vorwurf gegen IWF-Chef: Strauss-Kahn bleibt in U-Haft - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE

70 Jahre (!!!), 
in Deutschland würde er vielleicht mit einer Bewährungsstrafe wegkommen (?!).
Immer wieder erstaunlich, diese amerikanische Justiz.


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juni 2011)

am Ende steht doch wieder Freispruch wegen Mangel an Beweisen


----------



## Q (7 Juni 2011)

wenn er das bis zum Ende absitzen täte würde er ganz schön alt werden...


----------



## tommie3 (7 Juni 2011)

Da gehen ein paar Milliönchen über den Tisch und ruhe ist.
Der geht nicht einen Tag in den Bau.Bei den Amis geht mit Kohle doch alles.


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Juni 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Da gehen ein paar Milliönchen über den Tisch und ruhe ist.
> Der geht nicht einen Tag in den Bau.Bei den Amis geht mit Kohle doch alles.



Bei uns ist dies doch kaum anders, oder?


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2011)

kein Mitleid


----------



## Max100 (8 Juni 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Soll man mit dem Mitleid haben??????????



Niemals, man sollte ihm das "Ding " untauglich machen


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juni 2011)

Niemand weiß doch wirklich was tatsächlich passiert ist! Im vorverurteilen sind aber viele sehr gut!


----------

